# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  προβολέας led 12v?

## tao

Για σας σκεφτόμουνα να φτιάξω 2 προβολείς με led υψηλής φωτεινότητας (10mm) έχω 200 από τα παραπάνω (led) όποτε ο κάθε προβολέας θα έχει 100 led και η τάση τροφοδοσίας θα είναι μια 12v μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου με τι τρόπο θα μου προτείνατε να τα συνδέσω???
(ανά 3 παράλληλα και τα υπόλοιπα σε σειρά? Η να παίξω με αντιστάσεις?)
Η τροφοδοσία ενός τέτοιου led είναι από 3,1 έως 4 volt? Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## GeorgeVita

Η μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου έχει τυπική τάση 13.8V. Αν τοποθετήσεις φορτιστή την ώρα που ανάβουν τα LED η τάση μπορεί να είναι έως 15V. Η ελάχιστη τάση μπορεί να είναι στα 11-11.5V. 

Προτείνω να μετρήσεις την πολική τάση των LED στο μέγιστο ρεύμα λειτουργίας τους (θα το βρεις από το datasheet ή δώσε τον τύπο/κατασκευαστή του LED να ψάξουμε) και να τα τοποθετήσεις σε τριάδες με μια μικρή αντίσταση σε σειρά.  Η τιμή της αντίστασης θα υπολογιστεί από τα ηλεκτρικά χαρακτηριστικά του LED (datasheet). Πολλοί κλάδοι των 3xLED + 1x αντίσταση θα φτιάξουν το τελικό κύκλωμα. Πρέπει να σκεφτείς και την ψύξη (αραιή τοποθέτηση με τρύπες στην πλακέτα ή ψήκτρα ή ανεμιστήρας).

Διάβασε και το: Υπόθεση LED!!!

G

----------


## tao

Τα ledείναι αυτά στην παρακάτω fotoδεν έχω χαρακτηριστικά η τάση τροφοδοσίας 90% θα είναι σταθερή στα 12vγιατί υπάρχει ένα κύκλωμα που κάνει μια σταθεροποίηση έμπαση περιπτώσει υποθέτουμε ότι είναι σταθερά 12v φωτογραφία.JPG

----------


## GeorgeVita

Σύνδεσε 3xLED και μια αντίσταση 100Ω σε σειρά, τροφοδότησε με 12VDC και μέτρησε την τάση στα LED (και τα τρία μαζί). Αυτή θα θεωρήσεις ότι είναι 3xVf (Vf=τάση ορθής πόλωσης των LED). Η τιμή της τελικής αντίστασης θα καθορίσει και το ρεύμα λειτουργίας του κάθε κλάδου:

αν μετρήσεις τάση 9.3V (δηλαδή Vf=3.1V) 
για 30mA θα βάλεις αντίσταση: R=(12V-9.3V)/0.03A=90Ω
και για 100mA θα βάλεις: R=(12V-9.3V)/0.1A=27Ω

Είναι όμως σημαντικό να προσδιορίσεις το μέγιστο ρεύμα λειτουργίας των LED. Αυτό πως θα γίνει; Με 'smoke test'; Προσπάθησε να βρεις στοιχεία. Που βρήκες τα LED; Αν είναι από συσκευή/όχημα/φωτιστικό τι τροφοδοτικό είχε;
G

----------


## tao

Τώρα αρχίζω να καταλαβαίνω το είχα σκεφτεί τελείως  λάθος να σε καλά φίλε μου, το τροφοδοτικό που τα λειτουργούσε είναι 6v dc 500mA

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ...το τροφοδοτικό που τα λειτουργούσε είναι 6v dc 500mA



Μπορείς ακόμη να δεις τη συνδεσμολογία που χρησιμοποιούσε και αν τα ανάψεις με αυτό το τροφοδοτικό να βρείς το πραγματικό ρεύμα στα  LED (συνολικά ή σε ένα κλάδο). Με πολύμετρο θα διακόψεις το κύκλωμα και θα χρησιμοποιήσεις τη μεγάλη κλίμακα (3Α, 10Α ή 20Α) που έχει μικρή εσωτερική αντίσταση για να βρεις χονδρικά το ρεύμα (0.02Α ή 0.03Α κλπ).
G

----------


## tao

Επιτέλους βρήκα χρόνο και έφτιαξα τους 2 προβείς, αποτελούνται από 102 led ο καθένας. η συνδεσμολογία είναι 7 παράλληλες σειρές και η κάθε σειρά έχει από 15 led.σκέφτηκα κάτι και θα ήθελα να μου Πίτε αν μπορώ να το κάνω.
1) θα ήθελα να μου Πίτε κάποιο κυκλωματακι που να μπορώ να το κάνω (strobe lights) δηλαδή να αναβοσβήνει πολύ γρήγορα.
2)αν υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος όταν θα του δίνω τάση να δίνει σταδιακά ρεύμα στην πρώτη σειρά και με το που φτάσει στην μέγιστη φωτεινότητα να τροφοδοτεί την δεύτερη σειρά πάλι σταδιακά και ούτω καθεξής μέχρι που να ανάψουν και οι 7 σειρές . ελπίζω στο δεύτερο ερώτημα να έγινα σαφής σας ευχαριστώ.
IMG_0064.jpg

----------


## tao

Καμία ιδέα;

----------


## tao

Το πρώτο μου ερώτημα άκυρο βρήκα απάντηση θα το κάνω με 555. όσο για το δεύτερο καμία ηδέα αν δεν είμαι κατανοητός να μου το Πίτε να προσπαθήσω ξανά!!!
(αν υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος όταν θα του δίνω τάση να δίνει σταδιακά ρεύμα στην πρώτη σειρά και με το που φτάσει στην μέγιστη φωτεινότητα να τροφοδοτεί την δεύτερη σειρά πάλι σταδιακά και ούτω καθεξής μέχρι που να ανάψουν και οι 7 σειρές)

----------


## GeorgeVita

Και τα δύο θέματα που περιγράφεις φτιάχνονται σχετικά εύκολα με μC (εφόσον έχεις γνώσεις προγραμματισμού). Οπως θέτεις το ερώτημα ζητάς μια πιο "αναλογική" λύση που είναι σύνθετη να υλοποιηθεί και πιο δύσκολο να εξηγηθεί.
Αν δεν βιάζεσαι ίσως κάποιος αναγνώστης του θέματος που έχει φτιάξει κάτι παρόμοιο να σου δώσει ιδέες.
G

----------


## tao

Δεν έχει τύχει ποτέ να προγραμματίσω και μάλλον θα μου πάρει πολύ χρόνο να το κανό αυτό αν υπάρχει κάποιος όπως είπες και εσύ αναλογικός τρόπος θα είναι καλύτερα πιστεύω, αυτό που θέλω στην ουσία είναι ένα κύκλωμα το οποίο θα τροφοδοτεί 7 παράλληλα led με την σειρά από το 1 μετά στο 2 στο 3…..και 7 και θα σταματά εκεί. νομίζω ότι είναι απλό απλά δεν ξέρω πώς να το αναζητήσω

----------


## FILMAN

Ένα LM3914 με τρανζίστορ ΡΝΡ στις εξόδους του;

----------


## tao

> Ένα LM3914 με τρανζίστορ ΡΝΡ στις εξόδους του;



Συγνομη δεν Κατάλαβα ρωτάς αν γίνετε η απαντισες; Αν θες γινε ποιο σαφής ευχάριστο

----------


## FILMAN

Απάντησα!

----------


## tao

Φίλε filman το έψαξα αυτό που μου είπες και από ότι καταλαβαίνω γίνετε αυτό που θέλω να κάνω αλλά με μπέρδεψε αυτό που είπες με ένα τρανζίστορ πνπ στην έξοδο του αν σου είναι εύκολο μπορείς να μου πεις πως μπορώ να υλοποιήσω αυτό που έχεις στο μυαλό σου η αν υπάρχει κάποιο σχεδιακι να το μελετήσω σε ευχαριστώ
Αυτό που βρήκα είναι αυτό εδώ  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-81vTGPemk
 αλλά αυτός ρυθμίζει την τάση ενώ εγώ έχω ένα διακόπτη που στο αίνιγμα του μου δίνη κατευθείαν 12ν άρα έτσι δεν γίνετε

----------


## tao

Εγώ πάντως δεν κατάφερα να το κάνω αυτό αν έχει κάποιος να προτείνει κάτι Άλο μήπως και το φτιάξουμε?
Έχω 7 led συνδεδεμένα παράλληλα και με το πάτημα ενός διακόπτη να ανάβει το πρώτο μετά το 2 το 3 μέχρι το 7 και να παραμένουν αναμμένα ώσπου να κλίσω τον διακόπτη ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## FILMAN

Γίνεται, απλώς στις εξόδους του LM3914 θα βάλεις PNP τρανζίστορ που θα κάνουν ενίσχυση ρεύματος για να μπορείς να τροφοδοτήσεις τα πολλά LED του προβολέα (το ρεύμα βάσης των ΡΝΡ τρανζίστορ θα περιορίζεται από το ίδιο το LM3914, δεν χρειάζονται αντιστάσεις), όσο για αυτό που σε προβλημάτισε, θα βάλεις ένα πυκνωτή να φορτίζεται μέσω μιας αντίστασης (ή μιας πηγής ρεύματος για γραμμικότητα) από την τροφοδοσία, και με την αυξανόμενη τάση στα άκρα του, θα οδηγήσεις την είσοδο του LM3914!

----------


## tao

Για σας πάλι ελπίζω να μη γίνομαι κουραστικός βρήκα αυτό και από ότι καταλαβαίνω κάνει αυτό που θέλω το ερώτημα μου είναι πως θα κάνω τα 12ν που θα του δίνω να μη πηγαίνουν με την μια στο κύκλωμα αλλά να αυξάνονται σταδιακά ο φίλος filmanμου είπε με έναν πυκνωτή και μια αντίσταση που θα τον φορτίζει αργά, τη πυκνωτή να πάρω και τη αντίσταση να του δώσω, ευχαριστώ
LM3914-12V-Battery-Monitor-Circuit.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Βασικά μπορείς να βάλεις ό,τι τιμή πυκνωτή και αντίστασης θες. Η διαφορά; Διαφορετικός χρόνος από την τροφοδότηση ώσπου να ανάψουν όλα! Επίσης θα χρειαστείς ΡΝΡ τραζίστορ στις εξόδους του LM3914. Αν τα βάλεις κατευθείαν, θα ανάβουν αμυδρά.

----------


## tao

Ωραία θα πειραματιστώ.. και όταν λέμε pnp ποιο συγκεκριμένα?? Πιο από όλα?
Επίσης έτσι όπως λέμε να το φτιάξω φαντάζομαι ότι αν ο πυκνωτής έχει και μεγάλη χωρητικότητα όταν θα διακοπή η τροφοδοσία του λογικά θα σβήνει πάλη διαδοχικά όπως άναψε? σωστά?!!!
Φιλέ filmanσε ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια

----------


## FILMAN

Aνάλογα με το ρεύμα που θα τραβάνε οι συστοιχίες των LED. Π.χ. για ρεύμα ως 300 mA μπορείς να βάλεις BC327, για ρεύμα ως 3A μπορείς να βάλεις BD140 (με ψύξη, εεε! ), κ.λ.π. Αυτό που λες για τον πυκνωτή είναι λάθος, γιατί τα led θα σβήσουν αμέσως με τη διακοπή της τροφοδοσίας άσχετα από το τι κάνει ο πυκνωτής.

----------


## tao

Κατάλαβα να σε καλά !!!
Θα ήταν ωραίο να έσβηνε με τον ίδιο τρόπο που άναβε βεβαία κάτσε να φτάσω ως εκεί και βλέπουμε και το ανάποδο!!!

----------


## FILMAN

Για να σβήσει σταδιακά θα πρέπει προφανώς να μην κόβεις την τροφοδοσία.

----------

